# Paypal not accepted for tips



## Trout (Nov 16, 2016)

Has anyone else gotten a report that riders using Paypal as their payment method cannot add a tip. One of my riders demonstrated this to me tonight. Uber is happy to accept that form of payment for their ride payment, but not for the tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Or gift cards ..










But I did get this email after which allowed me to tip him


----------



## Trout (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks- I did tell this passenger that he could go back in later and add a different payment method if he really wanted to tip me.


----------

